# How can i play Dead Island co op with hamachi but WITHOUT steam?



## shotzinho (Jul 8, 2012)

hi everyone i need help if anyone is free to help me out i would appreciate 
I wanted to be able to play dead island co op in hamachi with a friend but without using any thing that envolves cracking steam if anyone can help me pls

PS: i wanted to test the game before buying it and i don't want to mess with steam because i have purchased games


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello shotzinho and welcome to TSF artytime:

Because Dead Island is a SteamWorks game, I don't think you'll be able to play it without running Steam.

The only way you can play this game without Steam, is to play it on a console.

Tom


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Shotzinho,

Since the only way to do this is to bypass Steam, which is illegal, I will be closing this thread.

You will either have to try his copy or buy the game.

-Redeye
Gaming Section Moderator


----------

